
Intermediate summary of Heilman et al. claims about security of IOTA signatures - mbgaxyz
https://medium.com/@comefrombeyond/intermediate-summary-of-heilman-et-al-add87228efab
======
mbgaxyz
Also from IOTA foundation statement:

"Whether intentional or not, DCI’s report and subsequent refusal to follow
proper disclosure procedure have caused misinformation about IOTA to continue
circulating on social media. The latest round of attacks on Twitter attempts
to undermine our recently announced corporate relationships — we find these
attacks equally reprehensible. There is a reason why following proper
disclosure protocols is so important, and we can only speculate as to why DCI
refuses to comply.

We have spent much more time than we intended to on discussing this issue ad
nauseum, and we would like to put it to bed. However, we can’t do that without
help from the DCI team. To that end, we propose the following:

We hereby formally request DCI to complete the proper disclosure protocols: we
call on Ethan, Neha and their team to release any and all code, documentation,
research, etc., they have developed in conjunction with their findings.

If DCI are unable or unwilling to release all of the aforementioned documents,
we call on them to retract their report fully and issue a brief apology, after
which we will drop the subject entirely with no harm done.

If DCI do clarify and disclose their results fully, and a substantial and
legitimate vulnerability is found, we will happily eat a slice of humble pie.
We will own up to our mistake and apologize for it, thank them for helping us
to improve the IOTA protocol, and reiterate our offer of a bounty reward as a
token of our gratitude."

[https://blog.iota.org/official-statement-regarding-the-
mit-d...](https://blog.iota.org/official-statement-regarding-the-mit-dci-
email-leaks-ea3cacd6699a)

